# Pray for my daughters classmate



## 1988USMC (Nov 22, 2014)

A sixth grade girl that attends school with  my daughter 36 year old father died unexpectedly earlier this week. Funeral is Sunday @ 3PM.  Please pray for her and her family. She also lives with her grandmother who is having cancer treatments and needs prayer. Please pray that she won't get mad with God and know that he controls everything.


----------



## speedcop (Nov 22, 2014)

our prayers for the little girl and family


----------



## MAC2 (Nov 23, 2014)

Prayers lifted up for the entire family.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Prayers sent


----------



## sniper22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Prayers offered.


----------



## georgia357 (Nov 27, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Hilsman (Nov 27, 2014)

Prayers sent.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Prayers sent.. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 28, 2014)

My prayers are added.


----------



## 1988USMC (Mar 16, 2015)

The 6 year old classmate of my daughter that I spoke about in the first post lost her grandmother to cancer on Friday, March 13th. Please pray for her as her entire family seems to be outside of a relationship with Jesus Christ.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 16, 2015)

1988USMC said:


> The 6 year old classmate of my daughter that I spoke about in the first post lost her grandmother to cancer on Friday, March 13th. Please pray for her as her entire family seems to be outside of a relationship with Jesus Christ.



prayers sent! sad to see such a young person put through so much!


----------



## georgia357 (Mar 16, 2015)

1988USMC said:


> The 6 year old classmate of my daughter that I spoke about in the first post lost her grandmother to cancer on Friday, March 13th. Please pray for her as her entire family seems to be outside of a relationship with Jesus Christ.




That is awful, prayers sent for the little girl.


----------

